# colonoscopy/endoscopy tomorrow worried!!!



## 14465 (Dec 2, 2006)

hey guys, i have a colonoscopy/endoscopy tomorrow, and im kinda worried about a few thingsfirst, what are the chances that the doctor wont put me out completely considering that i ahve to get both done?second, ive noticed a very small amount of blood while the prep is working itself out of me. has anyone else seen this? i havent seen blood before, and im only twenty years old. could this just be irritation from the D? Hemms? I hope its nothing worse, and im pretty confident its nothing serious, but it just kind of makes me wonder a little bit.


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, how did things go? I always thought the prep was the worst part, and getting to the hospital without having an accident....


----------

